
Prominent Mathemathicians Rebuke Recent Riemann Hypothesis Proof - nickb
http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/04/1552248
======
schtog
"Fortunately, Dr. Li's proof fails alongside a respectable graveyard of
previous attempts."

Why fortuneately and not unfortuneately?

